# scott little goose



## KyBoy33 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Scott Little Goose*

I have five of them and think they are excellent. I do have small hands so they seem appropriate in size to me. They have been durable and dependable for a good while.


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

*Lbg*

Try the "Lil Biddy Goose" buy Scott It has an adjustible strap with allen screws.You can adjust it to fit over your gloves if needed.


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

Its a good release, dependable


----------



## 1480farmin (Feb 17, 2009)

i got the lil goose i really like the size and i havent had anyproblems with it


----------



## CWarmouth (Oct 23, 2005)

I have one. I like it. I do have mine adjusted as big as it'll go though. If you are a really big guy you may want to reconsider.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*little goose*

it is in the top 2 or 3 trigger releases all time i like the ity bity goose because of adjustment ncs i have 3 of them at least 4 years old.


----------



## Dave Haines (Jan 24, 2009)

I recently bought the little goose. Real solid, easily adjustable, and dependable.


----------



## commanchee260c (Jan 7, 2009)

*littlegoose*

wife has the little goose. i have normal hands works nice ... i need a new one myself.im in the same boat you are.all i know is the little goose works well.Be carefull if u get another one that is smaller but the little goose works fine


----------



## commanchee260c (Jan 7, 2009)

i made mine as long as i could by the way


----------



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

Great release, had a cobra, needed one a little short, this one fit the bill, no complants here.


----------

